# How do you measure the angle of your chisels?  (to set sharpening jigs)



## UCLAJediKnight (Apr 13, 2013)

Hey everyone,

I have been using carbide tools and I love them.  My father-in-law gave me a grinder and some roughing gouges.  

I plan to sharpen them using the grinder but I am afraid of messing them up and ruining the existing bevel angles.  

How do you guys measure the bevel angles on your tools when you sharpen them?  I figure I could trace them onto paper, extend the lines out, and then use a normal protractor to measure the angles.  I plan to then write the angles down so that I can do my best to maintain them.

Is there a tool or gauge that you guys use to measure tool bevel angles?  

thank you!


----------



## its_virgil (Apr 13, 2013)

Pick one...or several.  http://tinyurl.com/d3h8woe

Search the catalogs and websites and you will find several choices. 

A sharpening system such as the Oneway Wolverine system or similar system would be an excellent investment and help you maintain the correct angle and keep your tools sharp.

Do a good turn daily!
Don




UCLAJediKnight said:


> Hey everyone,
> How do you guys measure the bevel angles on your tools when you sharpen them?
> 
> Is there a tool or gauge that you guys use to measure tool bevel angles?


----------



## randyrls (Apr 13, 2013)

UCLAJediKnight said:


> I have been using carbide tools and I love them.  My father-in-law gave me a grinder and some roughing gouges.
> 
> I plan to sharpen them using the grinder but I am afraid of messing them up and ruining the existing bevel angles.



You should not use a grinder with standard aluminum oxide wheels on carbide.  They do make special "green wheels" for carbide.

If you have tools tipped with removable carbide inserts you hone the insert on a diamond credit card.  For tools where the carbide is brazed to a steel shaft, you want to grind the tool tip with a green wheel. I would not do it this way though.  I would still use a diamond hone to sharpen any carbide.


----------



## UCLAJediKnight (Apr 13, 2013)

randyrls said:


> I have been using carbide tools and I love them.  My father-in-law gave me a grinder and some roughing gouges.
> 
> I plan to sharpen them using the grinder but I am afraid of messing them up and ruining the existing bevel angles.




Sorry I didn't make my post clear.  I am used to rotating and replacing carbide tips but I have been given some HSS tools.

I was asking how to sharpen the HSS tools.  Thank you for the advice on the carbides though.


----------



## its_virgil (Apr 13, 2013)

If you do some google searching you will find lots of help....youtube also. Several home made sharpening jigs are also available.
Don 



UCLAJediKnight said:


> randyrls said:
> 
> 
> > I have been using carbide tools and I love them.  My father-in-law gave me a grinder and some roughing gouges.
> ...


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 13, 2013)

UCLAJediKnight said:


> randyrls said:
> 
> 
> > I have been using carbide tools and I love them. My father-in-law gave me a grinder and some roughing gouges.
> ...


 

Weather you are using a jig or not it is basically done the same way with no angle finders. Now if you want to change the angle of a grind then that is something else. Now you did not mention if using a jig or a flat tool rest but the setup will be the same. Lay the tool flat on the rest and vary the angle of the rest so to match the angle on the tool as you hold it against the wheel. While looking from the side you should not be able to see any light between the tool edge and the wheel. If you do you need to continue to move the rest till it is gone. This is basically the same thing you do when using a jig except you vary the bar in and out that holds the back end of the tool. Hope this makes sense. 

There are numerous videos on utube that show how to do a grind. They also show if you want to change an angle on a tool. 

Good luck and this is just my way of doing it.


----------



## Tom T (Apr 13, 2013)

I put black sharpie pen marker on the cutting edge.  Bump on the grinder for a seconded and lay the tool on the wheel to line it up evenly, the marker will rub off the tool from top to bottom.
Best to get the Wolverine system and the one way jigs.  I am fairly new to turning, but this set up really works well with a little practice.  Better for me than free hand sharpening.


----------



## walshjp17 (Apr 14, 2013)

Eddie Castelin (Big Guy Productions - Home) sells a version of the Wolverine set up he calls the Blackhawk.  It's quite a bit less expensive and seems to be just as effective.


----------



## sbell111 (Apr 15, 2013)

Tom T said:


> I put black sharpie pen marker on the cutting edge.  Bump on the grinder for a seconded and lay the tool on the wheel to line it up evenly, the marker will rub off the tool from top to bottom.
> Best to get the Wolverine system and the one way jigs.  I am fairly new to turning, but this set up really works well with a little practice.  Better for me than free hand sharpening.


I also use the 'sharpie' method, but I simply move the wheel by hand just a bit rather than 'bump start' the grinder.  There's no need in actually getting the wheel spinning.


----------



## monophoto (Apr 15, 2013)

Jedi - 

First - relax:  sharpening isn't rocket science.  There's nothing magical about any specific angle.  Instead, the thing that is important is to develop a feel for the angle that works best for you, and then maintain that angle consistently.

If you haven't used HSS before, then you have no way of knowing what angle you want.  So the best advice is to stay with the existing angle of the tools, whatever that may be.  As time goes by, you can always change to some other angle if you decide that you need to.

The best way to be consistent about sharpening is to use a jig.  Wolverine is good; Blackhawk (Capt. Eddie's version) is also good.  And you can easily make your own.  Ernie Connover has plans for a jig in his book The Frugal Woodturner, and Capt Eddie has a video on making a jig from inexpensive components from the hardware store.

If you don't have a jig, you can still handhold the tool for sharpening (and many experienced woodturners routinely handhold rather than using a jig).  The key is to determine how to hold the tool.  With the grinder OFF, place the tool in position against the wheel - move it around until the ground end of the tool most closely matches the face of the wheel.  Note that if your tools were last ground on a different wheel, you won't be able to match your wheel exactly - again, it isn't rocket science.  Just get as close as you can.  Then, carefully and gently touch the tool against the spinning wheel at that angle, while rotating the tool to avoid getting a flat face.  Don't bear down on the wheel - at this point, your objective is to sharpen the edge, not regrind the face of the tool.


----------



## 76winger (Apr 15, 2013)

A little round brass bevel gauge lets me check the angles on my tools. If they're in between the set angles of the gauge, I use a steel protractor to check the angle.


----------

